

Opportunity - A Better Way to Consume Facebook? - adamokane

With the News Feed becoming busier every day with third party apps, ads, etc., wouldn't it make sense for someone to develop a website + app that lets you consume Facebook as simply as you'd like to?<p>Maybe the default would be status updates and photos, and you could feature either all your friends or certain people. I only think of this because it's become a real paint point for me to visit Facebook and feel like I'm getting less and less out of it because of how it's changed. I think there's still valuable content in there just waiting to be surfaced, it's just too cluttered right now. In this hypothetical app, you'd still have to be able to see all the comments and likes, and add comments and likes of your own, too.<p>Also - if a product like this already exists, I'd love to hear about it...didn't have any luck in a Google search.
======
rblion
Beginning to feel like MySpace part 2. Cluttered and congested, ads becoming
an interference from experience. Also, something that MS probably didn't do,
invasive tracking of user activity on and off their site. Facebook has it
coming, they are not as invincible as they seem.

~~~
adamokane
Yeah, the ads are definitely becoming more noticeable and there's usually one
at the top of my News Feed most times I log on. I've always laughed at the
people who hate Facebook changes and becoming used to it literally days later,
but I think the product quality is seriously deteriorating...and that's not
even mentioning their mobile offering.

------
ciarog
I've been browsing userscripts.org to find something to remove the sponsored
advertisements from FB. <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/131326> seems to
work for now.

If you use Chrome you can install the script natively to the browser,
otherwise use GreaseMonkey + Firefox.

------
sunspeck
I expect it likely that Facebook would gladly break any software that alters
how users interact with their datastore.

------
nodemaker
This is the second app on my list and I am going to try and make something
like this on iOS in a few months.

I have thought about some other features too around photos and filtering
friends.

~~~
adamokane
If you decide to do it, please post to HN...would love to take a look.

